

NASA, We’ve Got a Problem. But It Can Be Fixed.  - cwan
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/04/13/science/13tier.html

======
hussong
I wonder why the cost of manned space flight has increased to the point where
a lunar mission is no longer feasible. Could someone enlighten me? Overpriced
equipment, personnel cost, additional safety costs?

~~~
wlievens
I read somewhere that the only reason the Soyuz is cheaper than the Space
Shuttle is the fact that Russian engineers are just paid a lot less.

~~~
gaius
I very much doubt that's true, because you're not comparing like with like.
Soyuz isn't carting around all the gubbins needed to be "reusable" for a
start. Compare Shuttle to Buran...

